# Fahrrad gestohlen? Besitzer gesucht? Raum ka?



## speedygonzales (19. März 2011)

aus Ka-News:

-SNIP-
Karlsruhe (pol/kb) - Nachdem im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens der Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe und dem Polizeirevier Karlsruhe-Waldstadt gegen zwei litauische Staatsbürger 56 Fahrräder sichergestellt wurden, sucht die Polizei nun die Besitzer von noch nicht zugeordneten Fahrrädern. 
.........
-SNAP-

http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsruhe/Fahrrad-gestohlen-Besitzer-gesucht-;art6066,584536


----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2011)

wo findet man denn die Bilderß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. März 2011)

Na den Links nach. Erst auf die Homepage der Polizei und da ist ein Pdf verlinkt. Wer ein hochwertiges Bike vermisst braucht aber nicht nachzusehen, sind nur Stadtmöhren.


----------



## anneliese (19. März 2011)

Hier der Link für alle die nicht suchen wollen:
http://polizei-karlsruhe.de/ppkarlsruhe/Presse/Documents/20110318_Lichtbilder Fahrräder.pdf


----------



## SLXDriver (19. März 2011)

Danke fürs raussuchen..^^ Habs schon gefunden ^^ Nur irgendwie lädts bei mir nicht.. Naja habs eh aufgegeben des Rad zu finden ...


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2011)

Der Reader hat mit großen Dokumenten online oft Probleme. Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Link und speicher es auf der Festplatte, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. März 2011)

Nur Schrott geklaut..


----------



## SLXDriver (20. März 2011)

OMG ein MCKenzie  Die dinger kosten neu max 150 euro ^^


----------



## overkill_KA (21. März 2011)

Armselig wer sowas klaut


----------



## saturno (23. Juli 2011)

in litauen wären das top bikes gewesen und hätten gute preise erzielt


----------



## floggel (23. Juli 2011)

Da sieht man ganz gut, dass *jedes* Rad geklaut wird.

Kann jemand erklären, warum bei allen das VR ausgebaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teguerite (23. Juli 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Da sieht man ganz gut, dass *jedes* Rad geklaut wird.
> 
> Kann jemand erklären, warum bei allen das VR ausgebaut ist?





Vielleicht haben sie die Dinger mit einem Radhänger transportiert


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (23. Juli 2011)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Waldstadt gegen zwei *litauische* *Staatsbürger* 56 Fahrräder sichergestellt wurden,


 
Tut das was zur Sache?! Es hätten doch genauso gut Schweden sein können....


----------

